# Io che so', svizzero?



## rocamadour

Necsus said:


> E io che so', svizzero? (per i non romani: è un curioso modo di dire di cui non conosco l'origine che significa che non si ha motivo di essere esclusi da qualcosa)


 
Ovviamente da non-romana non conoscevo l'espressione! Interessante... L'origine non verrà dal fatto che la Svizzera è da sempre e proverbialmente neutrale (e quindi anche esclusa da vari coinvolgimenti)?
Comunque con i vostri programmi e le vostre seratine romane a noi così lontani ci fate sentire un po' esclusi (svizzeri! )... Vabbé, aderisco anch'io!


----------



## Necsus

rocamadour said:
			
		

> L'origine non verrà dal fatto che la Svizzera è da sempre e proverbialmente neutrale (e quindi anche esclusa da vari coinvolgimenti)?


Ottima intuizione/deduzione! Potrebbe essere, perché no?
Ti aspettiamo!


----------



## sabrinita85

Necsus said:


> E io che so', svizzero? (per i non romani: è un curioso modo di dire di cui non conosco l'origine che significa che non si ha motivo di essere esclusi da qualcosa)


Ho sentito dire anche:
- E io che só, n'ebreo?   
- E io che só, n'negro?   

Ovviamente sono offensive.

Edit: Come hanno suggerito altri foreri, forse è meglio togliere quel "un po'".


----------



## ElaineG

sabrinita85 said:


> Ovviamente sono un po' offensive.


 
Un po'? Avrei detto "molto".


----------



## Frenko

Sarò un malpensante, ma per me ha una semplice (e ahimé comune) matrice xenofoba. Non mi stupirebbe sentire "e io che so'? Australiano" o perfino "e io che so'? Abbruzzese?"[sic!] 

Mi viene poi in mente la più classica (e più italiana): E io chi sono? Il figlio della serva? 



sabrinita85 said:


> Ho sentito dire anche:
> - E io che só, n'ebreo ?
> - E io che só, n'"negro"?
> Ovviamente sono un po' offensive. Queste parole sono offensive in qualsiasi situazione e devono pertanto essere evitate dai non madrelingua.


Io ci metterei tre _warn_, due a voler essere di manica larga.


ElaineG said:


> Un po'? Avrei detto "molto".


Io lo dico: -Molto.


----------



## lsp

> Ovviamente sono un po' offensive. Queste parole sono offensive in qualsiasi situazione e devono pertanto essere evitate dai non madrelingua


....devono pertanto essere evitate, punto e basta, no?


----------



## Akire72

Dalle mie parti si usa dire:

E io che so', dell'UMPA?

Non mi chiedete perché!!!

Sarà una di quelle parole tipo "a ufo" che deriva dal latino "ad uff." cioè a carico dello Stato/dell'Ente/dell'ufficio.


----------



## _forumuser_

Carissimi Sabrinita et alii, 
se siete d'accordo io suggerirei di cancellerle proprio quelle parole. Se si apre un thread sulle espressioni razziste, con un bell'avvertimento all'inizio, allora se ne puo' discutere, ma cosi' facciamo proprio una brutta figura se si leggono in giro...Che ne dite?


----------



## rocamadour

Akire72 said:


> Dalle mie parti si usa dire:
> 
> E io che so', dell'UMPA?
> 
> Non mi chiedete perché!!!
> 
> Sarà una di quelle parole tipo "a ufo" che deriva dal latino "ad uff." cioè a carico dello Stato/dell'Ente/dell'ufficio.


 
Ovviamente l'espressione citata da akire (e soprattutto il "non mi chiedete perché!!!" ) ha solleticato la mia curiosità. Mi sono chiesta se per caso dietro la pronuncia "UMPA" non si nascondessa una più probabile sigla U.N.P.A. Da una prima rapida ricerca (escludendo l'UNPA intesa come Amministrazione Postale delle Nazione Unite) ho trovato che l'U.N.P.A. era la sigla che identificava le squadre dell'Unione Nazionale Protezione Antiaerea durante la seconda guerra mondiale. Al di là della definizione un po' altisonante, mi sembra di avere capito che si trattava dell'ultimo gradino della difesa, formato in pratica da comuni cittadini (spesso portinai degli stabili o simili) organizzati in squadre. Tali squadre avevano il compito di controllare che fossero rispettate in città le norme relative all'oscuramento e alla protezione antiaerea, allertando la popolazione e aiutandola per esempio ad affluire nei rifugi quando suonavano le sirene durante le incursioni aeree, e soprattutto verificando che gli esercizi pubblici chiudessero e si spegnessero le luci. Mi sono fatta l'idea che si trattasse, come è probabile a quei tempi, di un'organizzazione un po' improvvisata e "allo sbaraglio", per cui forse l'espressione di akire potrebbe arrivare da lì... Chissà 

P.S. Ho trovato anche che esiste un racconto di Italo Calvino intitolato "Le notti dell'Unpa".


----------



## sabrinita85

_forumuser_ said:


> Carissimi Sabrinita et alii,
> se siete d'accordo io suggerirei di cancellerle proprio quelle parole. Se si apre un thread sulle espressioni razziste, con un bell'avvertimento all'inizio, allora se ne puo' discutere, ma cosi' facciamo proprio una brutta figura se si leggono in giro...Che ne dite?





lsp said:


> ....devono pertanto essere evitate, punto e basta, no?



Assolutamente d'accordo col fatto che sono espressioni razziste e offensive... MA *SI DICONO*!!!

* I lettori stranieri devono essere in grado di scegliere quando usare qualcosa: se lo studente in italiano L2 è un razzista, deve esprimersi come gli è più consono, sarà poi lui che dovrà assumersene tutte le responsabilità.
Non siamo mica delle balie.
* 
Volevo aggiungere delle icone di attenzione, accanto alle espressioni incriminate, ma modificando il post non ci sono riuscita.


----------



## _forumuser_

sabrinita85 said:


> Assolutamente d'accordo col fatto che sono espressioni razziste e offensive... MA *SI DICONO*!!!
> 
> *I lettori stranieri devono essere in grado di scegliere quando usare qualcosa: se lo studente in italiano L2 è un razzista, deve esprimersi come gli è più consono, sarà poi lui che dovrà assumersene tutte le responsabilità.*
> *Non siamo mica delle balie.*
> 
> Volevo aggiungere delle icone di attenzione, accanto alle espressioni incriminate, ma modificando il post non ci sono riuscita.


 
Sabri. Capisco che vuoi dire. Pero' secondo me se uno studente straniero di italiano e' razzista .... dovrebbe *star zitto*!  O che quanto meno le espressioni se le cerchi da solo, se ne e' capace!!  Ciao ciao.


----------



## sabrinita85

_forumuser_ said:


> Sabri. Capisco che vuoi dire. Pero' secondo me se uno studente straniero di italiano e' razzista .... dovrebbe *star zitto*!  O che quanto meno le espressioni se le cerchi da solo, se ne e' capace!!  Ciao ciao.


Ah! Meno male che hai cambiato il tuo post! Altrimenti avrei detto che sei più razzista degli altri scrivendo _"Pero' secondo me se uno studente straniero di italiano dovrebbe star zitto! _" !


----------



## Jana337

_forumuser_ said:


> Sabri. Capisco che vuoi dire. Pero' secondo me se uno studente straniero di italiano e' razzista .... dovrebbe *star zitto*!  O che quanto meno le espressioni se le cerchi da solo, se ne e' capace!!  Ciao ciao.


Ho aggiunto i simboli  al messaggio di Sabri e ora credo sia tutto in ordine. In questo forum si può e deve parlare anche dei modi di dire sgradevoli. Non è per fornire munizioni ai razzisti: Serve a noi che razzisti non lo siamo ma vogliamo essere in grado di riconoscere essi.

Jana


----------



## Akire72

rocamadour said:


> Ovviamente l'espressione citata da akire (e soprattutto il "non mi chiedete perché!!!" ) ha solleticato la mia curiosità. Mi sono chiesta se per caso dietro la pronuncia "UMPA" non si nascondessa una più probabile sigla U.N.P.A. Da una prima rapida ricerca (escludendo l'UNPA intesa come Amministrazione Postale delle Nazione Unite) ho trovato che l'U.N.P.A. era la sigla che identificava le squadre dell'Unione Nazionale Protezione Antiaerea durante la seconda guerra mondiale. Al di là della definizione un po' altisonante, mi sembra di avere capito che si trattava dell'ultimo gradino della difesa, formato in pratica da comuni cittadini (spesso portinai degli stabili o simili) organizzati in squadre. Tali squadre avevano il compito di controllare che fossero rispettate in città le norme relative all'oscuramento e alla protezione antiaerea, allertando la popolazione e aiutandola per esempio ad affluire nei rifugi quando suonavano le sirene durante le incursioni aeree, e soprattutto verificando che gli esercizi pubblici chiudessero e si spegnessero le luci. Mi sono fatta l'idea che si trattasse, come è probabile a quei tempi, di un'organizzazione un po' improvvisata e "allo sbaraglio", per cui forse l'espressione di akire potrebbe arrivare da lì... Chissà
> 
> P.S. Ho trovato anche che esiste un racconto di Italo Calvino intitolato "Le notti dell'Unpa".


 
Ma sai che forse hai ragione. Io la interpreto così: avendo questa povera gente il compito di "scortare" i cittadini nei rifugi qualora se ne fosse presentata l'occasione, loro erano gli ultimi a scampare il pericolo e si dovevano arraggiare a farlo, nessuno si preocupava della loro incolumità proprio perché LORO erano gli addetti alla incolumità del resto della comunità. 

Chissà...


----------



## itka

Sono d'accordo con Sabrinita e Jana. Io, questo modo di parlara non l'avevo mai sentito e alla prima occhiata l'ho capito come un modo comico. Si trattava degli Svizzeri e ovviamente non ho pensato al significato "escluso". Per dire la verità non l'ho capito del tutto !
Grazie per le spiegazioni che avete dato.
 Capisco adesso quanto dispreggiativo puo' essere questa espressione. E' assolutamente necessario di parlarne !


----------



## DanyD

Jana337 said:


> Serve a noi che razzisti non lo siamo ma vogliamo essere in grado di riconoscere essi. *riconoscerli*



Una piccolissima correzione, Jana .
Credo anch'io che sia importante che tutti abbiano i mezzi per esprimere le oro idee, per sgradevoli che possano apparire; se cercassimo di "impedirlo", finiremmo per fare un errore grave quasi quanto l'essere razzisti (secondo me).

Ciao!


----------



## rocamadour

itka said:


> Sono d'accordo con Sabrinita e Jana. Io, questo modo di parlara non l'avevo mai sentito e alla prima occhiata l'ho capito come un modo comico. Si trattava degli Svizzeri e ovviamente non ho pensato al significato "escluso". Per dire la verità non l'ho capito del tutto !
> Grazie per le spiegazioni che avete dato.
> Capisco adesso quanto dispreggiativo puo' essere questa espressione. E' assolutamente necessario di parlarne !


 
Io sinceramente l'espressione originaria citata da da necsus (svizzero) non l'ho trovata per niente razzista né dispregiativa, anzi piuttosto divertente e azzeccata per definire qualcuno un po' "fuori dal mondo" (ed è esattamente in quel senso che intendevo "escluso").
Di tutt'altro tenore mi sembrano invece il "negro" e l'"ebreo"...


----------



## fiorilù

rocamadour said:


> Ovviamente da non-romana non conoscevo l'espressione! Interessante... L'origine non verrà dal fatto che la Svizzera è da sempre e proverbialmente neutrale (e quindi anche esclusa da vari coinvolgimenti)?
> Comunque con i vostri programmi e le vostre seratine romane a noi così lontani ci fate sentire un po' esclusi (svizzeri! )... Vabbé, aderisco anch'io!


 

I romani hanno delle espressioni in italiano che sono effettivamente solo loro.. però sono veramente divertenti!


----------



## claudine2006

rocamadour said:


> Io sinceramente l'espressione originaria citata da da necsus (svizzero) non l'ho trovata per niente razzista né dispregiativa, anzi piuttosto divertente e azzeccata per definire qualcuno un po' "fuori dal mondo" (ed è esattamente in quel senso che intendevo "escluso").
> Di tutt'altro tenore mi sembrano invece il "negro" e l'"ebreo"...





_forumuser_ said:


> Sabri. Capisco che vuoi dire. Pero' secondo me se uno studente straniero di italiano e' razzista .... dovrebbe *star zitto*!  O che quanto meno le espressioni se le cerchi da solo, se ne e' capace!!  Ciao ciao.


Sottoscrivo. In realtà alcune espressioni è meglio evitarle. Sono così offensive da non essere degne della nostra attenzione.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Jana337 said:


> In questo forum si può e deve parlare anche dei modi di dire sgradevoli. Non è per fornire munizioni ai razzisti: Serve a noi che razzisti non lo siamo ma vogliamo essere in grado di riconoscer*li*.
> 
> Jana



Concordo: come si dice "se li conosci li eviti".


----------



## Necsus

rocamadour said:
			
		

> Io sinceramente l'espressione originaria citata da da necsus (svizzero) non l'ho trovata per niente razzista né dispregiativa, anzi piuttosto divertente e azzeccata per definire qualcuno un po' "fuori dal mondo" (ed è esattamente in quel senso che intendevo "escluso").
> Di tutt'altro tenore mi sembrano invece il "negro" e l'"ebreo"...


Decisamente. L'espressione che ho citato e che ha originato il thread non ha proprio nessuna valenza razzista! Non potrebbe mai sposarsi con la bonaria (auto)ironia dei romani veraci del tempo che fu..!


----------



## Frenko

lsp said:


> Queste parole sono offensive in qualsiasi situazione e devono pertanto essere evitate dai non madrelingua
> 
> 
> 
> ....devono pertanto essere evitate, punto e basta, no?
Click to expand...

Capisco lo spirito della tua proposta MNCI  
Concordo però anche con quanti sostengono la necessità di un dibattito senza censura anche su queste espressioni.
Vorrei inoltre prendere spunto dall'intervento di Lsp per precisare, a vantaggio dei nostri amici non madrelingua, che le parole prese singolarmente trovano (seppur con doverose precisazioni, specifiche per ognuna) posto in conversazioni di persone normali (leggi non razziste). Dire "sei un ebreo!*X3*" invece di "sei un tirchio!", utilizzando una parola che definisce un popolo come un insulto significa compiere un'operazione chiaramente denigratoria; se però, dovendo organizzare una serata insieme, dicessi: "sabato no perché Gabriele è ebreo" (cioè di religione ebraica) non darei nessun giudizio su Gabriele (nonostante questo è una frase che da "non madrelingua" non direi.
Per "negro*X3*" invece la questione è diversa, perché questa parola ha un sgnificato di per sé negativo. Se dici ad una persona che è "negra*X3*" dici implicitamente che l'essere neri  un difetto. In un contesto _molto_ rilassato alcuni potrebbero dire "ho lavorato come un negro*X3*" riferendosi storicamente alla condizione di schiavitù nella quale sono stati ridotti in passato milioni di afro-americani, tuttavia è un'espressione molto forte e necessita di molta cautela anche da parte dei madrelingua (personalmente la evito)

legenda:
*X3* = tre volte  = Queste parole sono offensive in qualsiasi situazione e devono pertanto essere evitate dai non madrelingua


----------



## _forumuser_

A Roma dopo e io che so'/ e io che ho si mette tutto quello che non sei e che non vorresti mai essere:

E io che so' coglione, della Lazio, ecc.
E io che c'ho la lebbra, la gobba,

Il modo di dire esprime appartenenza ad un gruppo attraverso lo scherno di altri gruppi. E' ovviamente usato solo tra membri dello stesso gruppo (amici, colleghi di lavoro, ecc.).


----------



## sabrinita85

_forumuser_ said:


> A Roma dopo e io che so'/ e io che ho si mette tutto quello che non sei e che non vorresti mai essere:
> 
> E io che so' coglione, della Lazio, ecc.
> E io che c'ho la lebbra, la gobba,
> 
> Il modo di dire esprime appartenenza ad un gruppo attraverso lo scherno di altri gruppi. E' ovviamente usato solo tra membri dello stesso gruppo (amici, colleghi di lavoro, ecc.).


Esattamente!


----------



## Frenko

_Scusate il "copia e incolla" un po' pasticciato, ma ho pensato che così sarebbe stato più chiaro
_


Necsus said:


> Decisamente. L'espressione che ho citato e che ha originato il thread non ha proprio nessuna valenza razzista! Non potrebbe mai sposarsi con la bonaria (auto)ironia dei romani veraci del tempo che fu..!



E qui devo fare una bella marcia indietro 
Evidentemente il freddo becco  mi ha irrigidito a tal punto da non riconoscere (temporaneamente) il proverbiale senso della battuta romanesco che tanto apprezzo... scusate


----------



## daniele712

Ma l'espressione essere uno svizzero non sarà nata in riferimento 
alle'guardie svizzere' del vaticano sempre così compite e ordinate?


----------



## Juri

Per *AKIRE 72*: essere dell'UNPA, ha a Trieste lo stesso significato di 
"essere delle guardie del radicio" che sono i vigili urbani che circolano tra le rivendugliole della "piazza delle erbe" (ex Ponterosso)che purtroppo non esiste più. Ma divago troppo: l'*UNPA* era durante la seconda guerra mondiale l' Unione nazionale protezione aerea. Avevano in dotazione un' elmo, una piccozza , maschera antigas e dovizia di secchi con sabbia.
Al"capofabbricato" dove abitavo- lui era dell'UNPA- avevo chiesto"Ma lei perche' non scende mai al rifugio, quando c'è l'allarme aereo?"
E lui: "Eh, non si sa mai, se arriva uno spezzoncino...


----------



## kdl77

A questo punto mi sorge spontanea una domanda: dove finisce la bonarietà e dove comincia il razzismo? 

Si può sorridere della proverbiale neutralità degli svizzeri?
E dell'avarizia degli scozzesi e dei genovesi?
E della rigidità dei tedeschi?
E del fatto che gli italiani siano latin lover? 

Insomma: a me la frase che dà il titolo a questo post fa ridere. Sono razzista? Non direi mai "ebreo" o "negro" in senso dispregiativo... Ma mi è capitato di dire "tedesca" a qualche mia amica troppo severa.  

Voi che cosa ne pensate? Dove finisce una tipica coloritura regionale e dove comincia la xenofobia?


----------



## Jana337

kdl77 said:


> A questo punto mi sorge spontanea una domanda: dove finisce la bonarietà e dove comincia il razzismo?
> 
> Si può sorridere della proverbiale neutralità degli svizzeri?
> E dell'avarizia degli scozzesi e dei genovesi?
> E della rigidità dei tedeschi?
> E del fatto che gli italiani siano latin lover?
> 
> Insomma: a me la frase che dà il titolo a questo post fa ridere. Sono razzista? Non direi mai "ebreo" o "negro" in senso dispregiativo... Ma mi è capitato di dire "tedesca" a qualche mia amica troppo severa.
> 
> Voi che cosa ne pensate? Dove finisce una tipica coloritura regionale e dove comincia la xenofobia?


Il forum Solo Italiano si occupa solamente dei temi linguistici. Ti prego di andare al forum culturale dove attualmente corre una discussione interessante su nasi ebrei.  Ne troverai altre dedicate a vari stereotipici.

Jana


----------



## DanyD

Una piccolissima correzione, Jana...
"stereotipi" è la parola giusta.


----------



## kdl77

Ok, scriverò altrove. Io però chiedevo quali espressioni vengono considerate razziste e quali no, che mi sembrava pertinente con quanto detto prima...


----------



## sabrinita85

kdl77 said:


> Ok, scriverò altrove. Io però chiedevo quali espressioni vengono considerate razziste e quali no, che mi sembrava pertinente con quanto detto prima...


In realtà dipende dal parlante.
Qualunque espressione può suonare razzista o meno a seconda del contesto in cui viene detta e a seconda del modo in cui viene detta.

Un mio amico chiama _cucaracha _(scarafaggio) una nostra amica di colore, ma sempre in senso buono e simpatico. 
Ovviamente se glielo dice urlando e con un'espressione del viso tutt'altro che serena, la cosa cambia.


----------

